# Big Agnes - 15 Degree Little Red Kids Sleeping Bag



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

*SOLD - Big Agnes - 15 Degree Little Red Kids Sleeping Bag*

SOLD

Big Agnes makes top of the line sleeping bags and tents. This mini sized Big Agnes sleeping bag has all the features of its full sized counterparts...just scaled down. 15 degree rating will keep your little outdoor adventurer nice and warm. This bag is in brand new condition. Retails for $100, but the first $65 takes it. If your a gear junkie...this is THE bag for your kid. PM if interested.









Features:

Kids bag- fits up to 4'5"/ 135 cm

Integrated pad sleeve. Never roll off your pad again

Full length pad sleeve. Requires a 20" x 48" rectangular pad

Insulation: Big Agnes M3: Short staple, hollow core synthetic fiber

Built in pillow pocket holds a fleece or Big Agnes Pillow

Interior fabric loops for sleeping bag liners
YKK #8 zipper

Mesh storage sack and nylon stuff sack included

No-draft collar seals around neck to keep cold air from sneaking in

No-draft wedge insulates the connection between the bag and pad

No-draft zipper tube insulates along the length of the zipper

Shell: Nylon rip-stop. WR surface treatment to repel water

Lining: Soft, breathable nylon taffeta with stain resistant finish

Pad Sleeve: Nylon rip-stop. WR surface treatment to repel water


----------

